# MotioninJoy und ich



## AgentOrange42 (15. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein kleines Problem, mit dem Programm MotioninJoy. 
Und zwar hatte ich vor Skyrim mit meinem Ps3 Controller auf dem PC zu spielen. Mit dem Programm MotioninJoy kann man den PC denken lassen es sei ein xbox controller, doch das problem ist, dass mir bei den EInstellungen für den Controller 2 Befehle fehlen und zwar LT und RT. 
Nun wollte ich euch fragen ob Ihr mir bei diesem Problem helfen könntet.

mfg


----------



## svd (15. August 2012)

Hmm, vielleicht versuchst du es stattdessen mal mit dem XBox360 Controller Emulator.
Damit scheint es normal einfacher zu gehen, als mit MotionJoy.


----------



## AgentOrange42 (15. August 2012)

den probiere ich gerade auch aus. habe aber das selbe problem.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2012)

Also, wenn Du RT / LT nutzt, passiert nix? Oder im Optionsmenü kannst Du die Tasten nicht belegen? Oder wie genau? Kannst Du evlt mit dem Tool vorher festlegen, dass zB RT = "N" sein soll, und dann wählst Du bei Skyrim für eine Aktion, die DU auf RT haben wolltest, per Tastaur "N" als Tastaturbefehl => per RT würdest Du ja dann das drücken von "N" simulieren und es müsste klappen?

Ich weiß nicht, wieviel Geld du evlt locker machen kannst, aber inzwischen führt halt kaum mehr ein Weg am xbox-Controller vorbei. Für 33€ inkl. VErsand bei amazon: PC - Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows, schwarz: Amazon.de: Games    und unbedingt den "für windows" nehmen, denn der wireless ohne "für windows" ist ohne USB-Empfänger, also zum verbinden mit einer xbox oder mit einem bereits vorhandenen USB-Empfänger. Die Version mit Kabel für PC kostet weniger, aber nur ca 5€:  PC - Xbox 360 Controller für Windows, schwarz: Amazon.de: Games  Bei anderen Shops ist das Pad teils günstiger, aber mit Versand dann doch teuer.


----------



## AgentOrange42 (15. August 2012)

Problem gelöst. Unter der Version 0.6.0003 läuft alles super. Ich hatte erst die aktuellste Version und dort gibt es, aus welchem Grund auch immer, kein LT und RT.

td. danke für die Hilfe.

mfg


----------

